# Dogs or other pets (what have you got?)



## 98452

We have 2 Great Danes and take them everywhere with us.

What do you have?


----------



## RichardnGill

we have got a lazy Labrador that will be traveling with us most of the time.

Richard...


----------



## carolgavin

We have a beautiful but very dense English Setter whose claim to fame is that he has been on Blue Peter. He does do pawgraphs but it will cost you


----------



## DABurleigh

A Golden Retriever who is this week distraught. She brings us the newspaper in bed, and the post to the breakfast table, but we can no longer get the newspaper delivered. Felt so sorry for her this morning I biked to the local garage, bought one, and shoved it through the letterbox myself, much to her delight as she got her job back.

Dave


----------



## TinaGlenn

We have 4 dogs, Mally, rescue greyhound (not ex racer), approx 17 going blind not many teeth ( knows she is the Boss!), Odin, rottie/border collie x age 7 years, Skye, spaniel/border collie x age 4, Buster Jack russell long haired, almost 2 years old (thinks he is the boss!), all rescues we take them to most places with us but can leave them at home with kids now too 8)

Tina


----------



## JLO

We have a black lab called Zak, his jobs are getting the washing out of the tumble dryer and helping to bring the shopping in.

Jacqui Ted


----------



## 88933

*Dogs*

We`ve got two yorkies and they go everywhere with us, Ben is the showdog type yorkie, and is ten, Bobby is the younger of the two at eight, he is the working type yorkie, we`ve had them from puppies and they are inseperable, as soon as the van door opens they are out the front door and in, they sit between the front cab seats and like us really enjoy any run out, or holiday, and we would`nt be without them, they are family.

Mike and Pearl


----------



## 97932

We have two cats, they come with us everywhere. We rescued them 4 years ago. Even take them out for walks on leads. When we are away with Motor home if Holly wants feeding or wants to go out she stands on the horn until she gets what she wants. It can be embarrassing at times when you are on site and she stands on the horn at 6 in the morning to go out.  

Joan and Peter


----------



## 88870

DABurleigh said:


> A Golden Retriever who is this week distraught. She brings us the newspaper in bed, and the post to the breakfast table, but we can no longer get the newspaper delivered. Felt so sorry for her this morning I biked to the local garage, bought one, and shoved it through the letterbox myself, much to her delight as she got her job back.
> 
> Dave


You big softie you! :lol: :lol:

We travel with The Boadacea ... aka Bodie


----------



## TonyHunt

Swore blind I would never have another dog after we lost our 15 yr old miniature Yorkie. Didnt last long we are now saddled with the liveliest naughtiest bundle of smooth Jack Russel puppy you ever come across called Snoopy, what else.


----------



## rogerandsandra

Hi all

We have an old English Bulldog. (She looks like a shrunk boxer!) Her name is Molly, and she is allergic to grass!
She will hopefully be coming with us when  we get our motorhome.

Sandra


----------



## patnles

We have an old yellow lab called Elsa who goes everywhere with us, inspite of the fact that she doesn't like travelling  Well...she can't stay home alone.
She's 13 and 1/2 and does very little these days. Her main job now is to check all the supermarket bags to make sure I haven't forgotten anything. She does a quick check of "use by dates" whenever the fridge opens and if you happen to be in the way she will go round the other side of the door and peak through the gap where the hinges are. She doesn't actually tell us when things are going out of date as that would not be to her advantage.


----------



## 97291

Well where do I start :? we have 15 dogs yes 15 8O 8O 

8 Shar-Pei: Breeze(8), Action(6), Mai(6), Terra(4), Sola(4), Sky(2), Angel(8mths) and Eddie(8mths).

1 Mini English Bull Terrier: Ami(10)

5 Mini Smooth Dacshunds: Emily(2), Lydia(2), Bonny(9wks), Brutus(9wks) and Tyrone(9wks)

1 Pug: Lucy(4mths)

As we have started doing meets you will see some of them as they all have to take turns :lol: :lol: 

Vince


----------



## 100626

*Animal and child rescue centre.*

Hi all, 
We have a rescued Staffie, aged 5, and a rescued cat who was named after the then PM, John (grey) Major.
Then there are two grandsons, all four rescued from the step-daughter from hell.


----------



## damondunc

We have 3 dogs,oldest at 7yrs is Moggie a chinese crested hairless ,next is Ellie a 4 yr old whippet then for our sins we adopted Skye who is now about 10mths old,a greyhound x saluki x collie ( a lurcher-longdog type thing that will not stop growing ).
Artona took some beautiful photos of them at Brandy wharf and if i ask him nicely he may put one of them on here :wink: :wink: 

Chris


----------



## wakk44

We now have 1 dog after losing our miniature schnauzer Sam last September.

Ky is the 3 year old Kerry Blue Terrier in our avatar.Brilliant dog for the van,non-shedding coat and no right thinking person would try to break in.

Loves all his family group but tends to regard any dog bigger than him as a challenge.A real ladies man and high moral standards-he would never go for a bitch or a smaller dog. 

He helped us get over losing Sam last year,without Ky we would have gone out and bought another one straight away-can't live without a dog in the house.

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi Chris

Here they are, they were a pleasure to photograph

stew


----------



## wakk44

They are superb photos Stew and lovely dogs,

must commision you to photograph our dog,hope your not too expensive  

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi Steve



> hope your not too expensive


all ways been well known for it mate. We are at the moment converting the van into a mobile studio.

Will be able to release details soon of our first dog show that happens to be on a campsite :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## zulurita

We used to have three dogs but they have since gone to doggy heaven. We have a lovely Springer Spaniel that we rescued at 6 months. Jabulile had 4 homes before we rescued her. she is now 9 years old, 10 at end of June and travels everywhere with us. So far been to 18 countries


----------



## 103049

Hi all

Would you send pics of your pets to [email protected] please. This is the website of Eddis grandson Zak who has Asbergers. Have a look at www.zakspetgallery.me.uk and read all about him. The links page has his guestbook on it and the pic forwarding link.

Thanks in advance

Dave

656


----------



## 102623

*Pets*

Hello

I am Oscar and as I am a dog, I cannot have a pet, but I do have a human called Russell that seems to follow me everywhere I go!

Oscar


----------



## damondunc

Wak44 
Thanks for saying my dogs are lovely and what is impressive about the photo is Stew took it in our RV at Brandy Wharf ( we have the advantage of having a ceiling mounted projector screen which was used as the backdrop),but even i was gobsmacked at the results ,i would recommend Stew to anyone.
I think RR should post piccies of his Danes and give us a bit of background as he started the thread but hasn't told us anything about his two apart from the fact they are BIG   

Chris


----------



## annetony

We have a dog called Rusty, who is a Jack Russell Cross Lancashire Heeler, owing to an accident 8 years ago he only has 3 legs, he is going deaf and can't see as well as he used to, we have had him about 14 years, he may be old but he can still move like greased lightening even on 3 legs, We also have a cat called Jess, she is a tabby and a very lazy cat, doesn't like being outside very long and hates the traffic, probably as she was hit by a car when she was younger, We love them both equally although Jess seems to be the boss ,Rusty wont eat his tea unless Jess is inside the house, animals are funny aren't they, we now have a new pup now 6 months old and a King Charles called Tizzie, she has decided she is the boss

Anne


----------



## Spacerunner

We are owned by a four legged alarm and protection agency called Bryn. He lets me drive the motorhome and accompany him on his walks.
he is part Alsatian, part Whippet and part Collie. No, I don't know who carried the step ladder.
He's not that fond of going to the vets either.


----------



## bess91

0ur beautiful boy Red loves our trips away and as soon as he sees the camper coming in front of the house to get loaded he's very unsettled until he's safely aboard!


----------



## kennyboy

We travel with our 2 jack russells, Harry (8) and George (3) AKA special needs! They love it in the van and are as good as gold.

Ken


----------



## 88741

bess91 said:


> 0ur beautiful boy Red loves our trips away and as soon as he sees the camper coming in front of the house to get loaded he's very unsettled until he's safely aboard!


Hey another Irish...... great, perhaps he can meet up with Jess and Tasha sometime, my two irish bitches, 3 years and 9 months respectively


----------



## 98452

Bit more about my hounds


















This is why even a twin axle caravan was not big enough and so went up to RV :roll:










Bruno at the moon and Sixpence near Woodbridge (he is 6 3/4 y o)










Bruno get tired of his dads rabbiting










Amy in the garden (2 3/4 y o)










Amy as Shaft.


----------



## RichardnGill

I can see why you got an RV. An we are worried our Labrador will fit in out M/H.

Richard...


----------



## TonyHunt

Just tried to send Zak some more pictures and his email address came back undeliverable to, was the link wrong?


----------



## boskybee

We have 1 Parrot - 3 Chickens and 150,000 honey bees - needless to say none of them will be coming in our van!

Annie


----------



## teemyob

*Cats and dogs*

Recently lost our 17 year old cat and dog, just have the one tortoise shell cat left now pushing 19 human years and is still clean and healthy!


----------



## 98034

Hi All,

We travel with four dalmatians!!! 

We show three of them and go to lots of dog shows, they all go beserk when the motorhome is pulled round to the front of the house, they can't wait!

I had the garage converted into two large kennel type area's so they can travel safely in there and sleep in there at night...I had a metal mesh type door put on the hole leading from the garage to the main part of the motorhome, so I can see them on my journeys and they can see me it also provides some natural light for them in there (though I had a light fitted as well!)

They are Hugo, Flora, Vegas and Ceaser 

Candy x


----------



## Suenliam

We have two cats both 6 years old- Magic (black) and Charlotte (tortoiseshell and white). Liam calls Charlotte Maggot because she squirms when he picks her up :roll: 

Neither of them travel with us. It is all I can do to get them to the vets annually for the boosters etc. Magic sounds as if he is in such pain we are usually invited to the head of the queue for the vet. Bit embarrassing as there is nothing wrong with him. Big wimp. We live on a busy main road and they are indoor cats - always have been and show no inclination to go outside. Magic is neurotic and hides behind the curtain when the door bell rings, Charlotte runs to the door to see who it is. 

I don't think they like each other very much, but can usually be found sleeping in the same room. 

Wish we could take them with us, but would not want to inflict the trauma on them (or us). Liam's daughter and her 4 children visit daily for feeding and playing with them when we are away. Cats don't seem to be put out by us going on extended hols. as they are quite normal when we return. 

We used to have a Golden Retriever who would have taken to the motorhome holiday like a duck to water. Perhaps another one one day?

Sue


----------



## MissEllie

We travel with our Scottie girl, Millie who absolutely adores travelling in the campervan and comes everywhere with us.


----------



## LadyJ

We have Teddy a Yorkie he is nearly 17 now and going blind. Our other Yorkie Teazel passed away last November and Teds is now begining to fade.Teds has travelled every where with us and he loves the van. We also get to doggie sit Pudding Gaspode & Clianthus dog whe doing the rallies.


----------



## 97233

Hi all, we have two Cesky Terriers who love to travel with us in the van to all the dog shows. Going to our first rally at Newark and are also entered in the dog show being held there on the Sunday. Their names are Sugar who is 4 and Honey her daughter who is 2.
Dave


----------



## klubnomad

TonyHunt said:


> Just tried to send Zak some more pictures and his email address came back undeliverable to, was the link wrong?


Tony

The link works OK, just sent a couple of test emails ok. Zak had an email yesterday with a pic of Ky on it from Steve although it is a bit blocky because of its small size

Dave

565


----------



## 2Dreamers

*Re: Animal and child rescue centre.*



dreamcatcher said:


> Hi all,
> all four rescued from the step-daughter from hell.


Dreamcatcher - we must be related.... I've got one of those too :lol: Thankfully she hasn't given us anything to look after .....yet :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

Some just sent me this


----------



## 99607

Hi all

We take our two Leonbergers with us wherever we go. They are very laid back and love going to different places with us


----------



## 101776

This is Flint, he goes everywhere with me. He shakes like a quivering jelly when the m/h moves, but soon settles down when he realises we are going on an adventure....

I think the two danes at the beginning of this thread are absolutely stunning.....

Only got one thing to say to Sharbul ..with 15 dogs, you've taken poopie scooping to a whole new level (just be greatful they are not danes).

Its so lovely to see everyones pets on here, no one ever recognises me, but they all know The Flintster !!

By the way Flint is scared of water, and thought it might be fun to get me wet instead, I'm 5'2 and he towers over me!!


----------



## Mandi

Bella - rescued border collie, nine. Understands every word, doesn't necessarily agree!


----------



## lindyloot

We have two dogs, Gypsy a 17 year old Yorkie she is going deaf and blind and is incontinent and has to wear nappies . She was a rescue dog along with her partner Gizmo a larger Yorkie ( he passed away 4 years ago at 15) Rigger a 4 year old German Shepherd also a rescue dog. He is very well behaved with people and other dogs and especially likes the ladies. We also have two cats Molly a white and black 2 year old and guiness not sure how old he is, before we had him he was involved in a car aciddent and lost one eye. They all come with us if we go away for the weekend and sometimes for longer


----------



## 108987

Hi everyone, We have got a weimaraner called Casper who is 5 1/2, a British short hair cat called Faith who is 10, tropical fish and pond fish.


----------



## 108987

Our cat Faith


----------



## Marian

We have a dog and a cat, both rescued, which come with us in the motorhome at all times. Firstly we rescued the cat. I went to CPL to try and find a young, long haired ginger boy to replace my much loved cat that had just died of Key-Gaskell, a dreadful brain disease that strikes cats of any age with no warning. One out of three - He is a boy. He is also quite middle aged and black short-haired but who on earth could resist an animal that turns himself almost inside out, rubs you and licks the skin off your hand.

Next, some 18 months later we went to RSPCA to find a small, short-haired bitch to replace our CKC that had been put to sleep due to heart problems. One out of three again- she is a bitch. She is also a very large long-haired collie. We might have only scored 2 out of 6 on an aggregate score but they are lovely animals who love us and each other.

So, here we have it, Lord Clawed (sic) and Mollie the Collie - motorhomers, pets and much loved mates


----------



## christopherobin

Our little boy. "Bobby"




























In the Snow yesterday.

Chris


----------



## loddy

I've got Lily a rescue cross betwix a jack russel and a yorky I think, If anyone has any better ideas all suggestions are welcome, she actually thinks she's a rotty

Loddy


----------



## 1302

We have-
1 cat (that only likes me!)
2 oriental fire bellied newts
1 fire bellied toad (my son bought me, makes a change from flowers I suppose :wink: )
A tank of tropical fish
1 albino african clawed frog 

and I am 'baby sitting' a hamster at the mo (nephews on holiday!)

Alison


----------



## chrisgreen

i have a english springer called olly.
and a staffy bull caled lucy.
both rescue dogs.


----------



## 111188

1Pyrenean mountain Dog 7 Affenpinschers & sometimes affen puppies...I do dogshows crufts etc had best of breed there 3 times...-


----------



## duxdeluxe

Robbie and Tikka both rescue dogs. Here is Robbie - about as cute as can be.......

Looks like an old man..... straggly beard, bushy eyebrows and hairs growing out of his ears. Whoever said that dogs look like their owners??


----------



## dcmo

Used to travel in the motorhome with 3 golden retrievers but sadly the two old boys are no longer with us  The young one misses them but does like being centre of attention especially out and about. 

I've recently acquired a hamster... I'm told they travel well, does anyone have experience of taking a hamster on trips in the motorhome? She'd have a smaller cage than normal of course 8)


----------



## jobbie

This is our campervan alarm system. Dylan's the one on the right.....










and now at 6 months....










Just had our first trip away last weekend and he was really good fun, he settled into the camping way of life very well.

Kim


----------



## Waleem

The laziest Greyhound on the planet.....


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Mitsi


----------



## taz

Hi All - loving this - thanks for all the great photos
We travel with Crackle an 11 year old Golden Retriever and Taz an 11yr old springer. Both introduced to m/homing lately and both love it.


----------



## JLO

HI

posted on this forum ages ago but didn't know how to put pics up. We have Zak he helps to bring in the shopping and take the clothes out of the tumble dryer, I would really like him to do the ironing....


----------



## josieb

Hi we have two Standard Schnauzers Nonsense and Salsa but we have yet to venture out on to the road with our motorhome


----------



## 95201

hi we have 4 pugs and a rottie and a african grey parrot who never shuts up got all dogs passports last week


----------



## dazkim

Heres our little mini schnauzer called tigger sitting on the grooming table waiting for her makeover

Cheers Dazkim


----------



## dazkim

Heres our little mini schnauzer called tigger sitting on the grooming table waiting for her makeover

Cheers Dazkim


----------



## dinger

This is Buffy, our little mouse slayer.


----------



## anita302

Hi

We have two dogs. Lab and a Scottie. Both love traveling in the MH, but we find it a pain when the Scottie decides to try and sleep under our feet when driving 8O 8O


----------



## Kelcat

Hi - we're just about to buy our first MH - mainly so we can get away with Pushka, our Siberian Husky - does anyone else have any experience of getting their dog to sleep in a van garage?


----------



## 107012

Those pics are great! And all the mutts look healthy and happy. Our 2 love the van and are coming with us in June to France.
Rowan the Dobe and Rubin the Whippet.


----------



## EdsMH

Hi All

We have Koi carp, Goldfish, an elderly hamster, 3 rescued cats that earn their keep plus 4 chickens. Chickens are a Frizzle rooster, a Partridge Pekin, a Lavender leghorn and a light Sussex that is a great layer.

Ed


----------



## geraldandannie

We have 2 rescue cats from Celia Hammond. They were born, and found, in a bottle bank, so they had to be called Buddy (as in Budweiser) and Stella (as in .. well, Stella).

Gerald


----------



## 108526

I have 6 parrots, a sparrow, 2 KC spaniels and a guinea pig.


----------



## ianhibs

We have one of these and she's travelled all round Europe with us.










We also met a French motorhomer with one of these.










Ian


----------



## Nickynoo

Here is our Keeshond Anouk .she loves vanning and we love her so much we have booked another Keesy from the same breeders next litter!


----------



## Zebedee

We've got a liability.

Just look at the cream round her gob and on the sniffer!!  8O :roll:


----------



## littlenell

We have a brown dobermann girl called Maple and at present a brown boy foster dog called Maxii

Maple is pet passported and we hope to get away in Sep to see friends in Germany for a while. Maxii will either have a new home or be with friends till we get back...bless him.


----------



## 100127

WE have Sam ( Stand alone rusty fellow ) Thats his kennel Club Name.
a nine year old Miniature Poodle.


----------



## jams101

A crazy redhead, aged 3 looks like a puppy and still mad.....loves the camper soon as she hears the keys out and under the table, we have never forgotten her but she aint taking any chances....


----------



## maggielou

two Border collies. Rab almost 14 and quite deaf. He thinks he's only 7 and really couldn't understand why he had to retire. Lace 6 years old and a Working Trials Champion. Loves her work and is consistently quite sucessful. They go everywhere with me. In fact a holiday would not be a holiday without them.

Lace will be competing for the 4th time in the Working Trials Kennel Club Championships in October. So please wish me luck. She was 3rd last year. This is the Working Trial equivelant of Crufts.

Thats her picture on my advar


----------



## 114336

Chelsea - spaniel collie cross - rescue dog. Wellington the Cat also a rescue. Inside fishes and outside fishes. Chelsea loves carrots, Wellie tolerates Chelsea and I got custody of the fish!


----------



## carprus

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O we have 15 dogs yes 15 OH MY GOD , it must cost a fortune to feed them, but the plus side is all that hair..........enough to stuff a matress. :lol:


----------

